# TPM/Bitlocker



## le9end (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi,

If a laptop is TPM activated and the hard drive is removed....

Can that hard drive be erased and used again in the same laptop as if new ?
Can a replacement hard drive be used in that laptop?
Or will the TPM prevent the new hard drive from working? if so why?

Many thanks my bosses are on my case for a new contract with a client!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I use BitLocker everyday here with Active Directory and routinely wipe machines. 

You can wipe the drive and install Windows and then enable BitLocker. If you are using Active Directory on site (I assume yes) then BitLocker will add a new recovery key in the computers object in Active Directory.


----------

